
Final specs announced for crowd developed Eve V tablet developed by 1000 users - kirduchah
https://liliputing.com/2016/11/final-specs-announced-eve-v-tablet-hitting-indiegogo-nov-21st.html
======
MeMineI
Seems to be called after Pokemon Eevee. Sounds interesting though...

~~~
kirduchah
I think it's Eve 5?

Are they morons giving such names?

~~~
desertfox6666
Eve V. Letter V. Roman V that you are reffering to is written as V with lines
on top and bottom and means a number... V is just... V ;)

------
evemike
I hope you guys like this product guys :)

